# Collet storage



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are lots of threads about storing your router bits but where do you store your collets? Here is a simple solution that will work with most types of bit storage. Drill holes and glue dowels in them to hold your collets. I removed the 1/4" collet from the dowel for clarity. Do this for all your collets and have them right where you need them. Note: Don't expect the dowels to be the size they claim to be. I had to chuck them up in my drill and sand them to fit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Mike - Good tip. I've got a block of MDF with shallow holes to hold the Hex end of things but hadn't thought of a dowel "post" to keep 'em in line. :yes4:


----------



## sgmbur (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip I was looking for a better way nto stor my collet. I am using the plastic baby food containers they work well but still have to be stored.

Thanks Charles

Teach you skill so we don't lose them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good plan, now to find time to set all that up, it's out there just need to use it more wisely!!!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

When I go to buy dowels I take along a block of wood pre drilled for the size I am buying to make sure its really 1/4"


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike, that is a cool and quick idea - using something non-metallic and still allowing for ventilation (unlike something closed and airtight! Thanks for sharing... *OPG3*


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I just keep my other collet in the bit storage section of the box for my router kit. It's always there.


----------



## octaedro7 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Organizing the tools is at times more daunting than the actual woodwork


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice! I will have to do that. For us, who don't have storage! I don't have an excuse, so I guess that it is on My to do list.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice . Deff on my DO list


----------



## Wobwoc (Jun 7, 2013)

I use a block of foam with slightly undersized holes in it. I also have some foam ( from a child's flutter board found on the beach) that I have glued to the wall and poke my pencils into the holes. One handed storage and I don't have to go looking for them... Usually ;-)


----------



## JI808 (Aug 7, 2013)

I placed dowels in the bit drawers for the corresponding collet. Simple, doesn't bang around, and I don't have to search for it when I need it. 

I've also done this for various other items like Dremel collets, bits, and sanding drums. Made a storage block with several 1/8" holes and dropped a steel pin for the chuck to sit when I use the flex shaft.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like the dowel idea and am looking forward to building a sliding shelf for bit and collet storage . In reality I would really only have 2 collets correct ? I'm using PC routers and 1/2" and 1/4" collets . I guess it doesn't hurt to have spares of each though.

While I'm at it I guess I should have an area on the shelf for the router table plate rings ?


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

Just came across this post. It's timely for me. I am just getting ready to organize my router bits and collets!


----------

